# Can Pogostemon helferi be grown in a Low tech/Non CO2 tank?



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, it requires real CO2.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

I've grown it successfully in a low tech tank before. 

I found that it was more high-maintenance when it comes to lighting. If I didn't keep my lights on for at least 8-hrs per day then the leaves would begin to wilt and fall off. I eventually gave away this bundle because it was just too fragile of a plant.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes but you'll need enriched substrate, dose fert, and decent lighting.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

My wife has some in her 12 long and it's sort of growing, soooooo slowly that it's hard to tell, but it is growing. 

12 gallon long with basically no ferts, no co2 and not much light (Marineland doublebright 24" right on top of the tank)


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

It doesn't need CO2 much but it needs trace elements and iron in high concentrations. Lack of flow will make it melt in days.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

I've grown it successfully in low light no co2 tank. Although it grows longer and slower, not compact though.


----------



## Thamizhandaa... (Sep 5, 2011)

Thnx guys, for the reply. Also came to know that, many fish would nip at the leaves and finally uproot this plant.!! Is it so...!? And, if yes, is there any selected fish species which are 'not recommended' to be kept with this plants?


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

I have Panda Cory's, Neon Tetras, and Rummy Nose and none of them nip at it.


----------

